# Pheasants/w pictures 11-26



## INSANE_SQUAD (Apr 13, 2004)

Went out with luke a little this morning and had a nice day..

Enjoy the pictures..



































Insane------out


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

Great pictures!!!!! Thanks for sharing them,


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Looks like another great day in the field. How long were ya out for?


----------



## INSANE_SQUAD (Apr 13, 2004)

I was in the field at 8:00 and out by 10:00..Luke wanted to hunt more but i had places to go...


----------

